# Canon 5D, Mark IV...



## Scott Whaley (Aug 8, 2018)

My wife & I just purchased each other a Canon 5D, Mark IV camera.  We have been using the Canon 7D, Mark II for about 2 years.  I am so pleased with the results of the 5D.  There is a world of difference between the two cameras.  

Thanks Canon!


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 9, 2018)

Scott Whaley said:


> My wife & I just purchased each other a Canon 5D, Mark IV camera.  We have been using the Canon 7D, Mark II for about 2 years.  I am so pleased with the results of the 5D.  There is a world of difference between the two cameras.
> 
> Thanks Canon!



a couple of years and full frame vs APS-C can make a difference
and if one believes the rumors a Canon full frame mirrorless will be announced soon


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2018)

Quite a bit of technical image quality improvement in the 5D Mark IV versus the 7D Mark II...
Nikon D850 vs Canon EOS 5D Mark IV vs Canon EOS 7D Mark II | DxOMark

The full-frame size, newer sensor in the 5D Mark IV simply has a higher image quality potential than the older, smaller, APS-C sensor in the 7D-II. Not to mention the full-frame camera has a bigger viewfinder image; while some people might not value it, to me, the larger size of the viewfinder image on a full-frame camera makes it easier to shoot good photos, and for the larger viewfinder image alone, the FF sized camera is worth every cent to me.


----------

